# HERZLIYA | Projects & Construction



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzliya is a city in the central coast of Israel, at the Northern part of the Tel Aviv District. It has a population of more than 110,000 residents. Named after Theodor Herzl, the founder of modern Zionism, Herzliya covers an area of 21.6 square kilometres (8.3 sq mi).


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

IDC Herzelia - New study building and Dorms complex



















http://xnet.ynet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3108192,00.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Pituach By The sea


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Gal Yam



















http://gal-yam.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

office building in Hahoshlim st. 




























http://orenarchitects.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

office building in Hamenofim st.




























http://orenarchitects.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Chen Boulevard



















http://www.reality-fund.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Harav Kuk



















http://www.reality-fund.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Wingate










http://www.hazonproperties.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

MST Campus



















http://www.sha-ga.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzliya Hills - OFFICES 
10-11 FL


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

CBS Redevelopment
2 x 25 fl
3 x 10 fl


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzliya Hills
6 x 18 fl | u/c
4 x 3 fl | u/c














































http://www.elitepropertyisrael.com


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Notan Herzliya



















http://www.canshen.co.il/


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

winning proposal for the Herzliya airport land...

-1,000 acres, half of which is designated for open space and public buildings.
-15 thousand housing units. 
-25% of the project will be affordable housing.
-Planned park with an area of ​​250 hectares.
-The new program, along with the master plan of Herzliya, should increase the city's population of 100 thousand to 220 thousand. 





































http://www.fa-za.co.il


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

HaHoshlim 5-7


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Bar Kochva Street

Urban renewal, 362 apartments in new 5 buildings of 7-15 floors instead of 124 apartments in 9 buildings of 4 floors










http://www.calcalist.co.il/real_estate/articles/0,7340,L-3659512,00.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Landmark Herzliya

A commercial and housing project in the western part of Herzliya, 20 to 50-story residential and office buildings will be constructed, with commercial centers spanning across the project's ground level.











http://www.rotemshani.com/index.aspx?id=4447


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Glil Yam

660 apartments in 9-story buildings, also parks and landscaping.


















http://www.izaki-group.com/country/country/Israel/projects/zamarot


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Hachoshlim Business Center


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Marriott Hotel


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Renewal plan for 1,728 Herzliya homes approved

The site contains 30 residential buildings with 580 housing units built in the 1960s and 1970s. The new plan proposes to demolish and vacate all the buildings on the site, and build a new residential neighborhood in its place with 15 10-16-storey buildings containing 1,728 new housing units. The plan also includes public, commercial, and industrial space. 










http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-urban-renewal-plan-for-1728-herzliya-homes-approved-1001056683


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Lidar House


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Dan Building


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzliya Skytran Line










The Herzliya Municipality recently announced its collaboration with the SkyTran company for the country’s first rapid transport system. The pilot route would run from the industrial area between the Herzliya train station and the marina. It is said to be able to transport 12,000 people every hour. In the second phase of the project, stations will be added near major offices in the industrial area of Herzliya Pituach, where high tech and startup offices are located. Mayor Moshe Fadlon gave his approval for allocating the resources needed to advance the project.

http://www.geektime.com/2015/04/19/...y-to-build-a-cable-car-hanging-over-the-city/


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sky City | 67 fl x 3 | approved










LPC Herzliya approves Kiryat Shehakim, or Sky City - A new mixed use CBD suburb as its new gateway along major highway routes. The 1,500 apartments and 200,000 sqm office space approved will be built in skyscrapers of 67 floors or above. The new suburb will be linked with a network of underground roads to allow for a continous green corridor linking to Herzliya municipal park and Glil Yam park.

http://www.herzliya.muni.il/?CategoryID=208&ArticleID=1934


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herods Blue Marina Hotel


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sea View


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

O2


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Gav Yam North


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Fedco House


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Rogovin&Reit1


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Glil Yam










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.468603283280874.1073742038.223823874425484&type=3


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzliya Interdisciplinary



















http://www.elitepropertyisrael.com/herzliya-interdisciplinary.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

TAMA Herzliya










http://www.av3d.co.il/en/tama38.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

A new residential neighborhood of 3,150 housing units, as well as 600 hotel rooms, commercial uses, shops, and public buildings on an area of about 600 dunam [150 acres], in the space between modern Herzliya and ancient Apollonia.

The plan, designed by architect Yair Avigdor and managed by Yahel Engineers Project Initiation in cooperation with the Israel Land Authority, the Israel Nature and National Parks Protection Authority, and the Herzliya municipality, includes a 3,000-housing unit residential neighborhood next to a large national park with archeological areas, open space of various types, and priority areas for rehabilitation.

The plan includes a new entrance to Herzliya from the coastal road (Highway 2) and a 50,000-sq.m. industrial zone. The plan also proposes commercial and hotel space.

general view of the area










future plan of the national park and the new neighborhood










general renders


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Urban renewal project. 

84 existing apartments in 3-4 floor buildings between Pinsker, Ibn Ezra, Ibn Shaprut and Mandelblatt streets in the Weizmann neighborhood will be demolished with 278 apartments in two 15-floor buildings and two 12-floor buildings constructed in their stead.










http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-herzliya-approves-urban-renewal-project-1001107111


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Really impressive!


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't know anything about Herzliya before I read this thread, but I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised. There are a lot of projects for a city of only 110,000 people, and the architecture is generally of high quality. Thank you for sharing this city here!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Office tower at Medinat HaYehudim 95*
16 fl 
planned


----------

